# CZ 550FS in .270



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Anyone have any input on the CZ 550 FS Bavarian style Mannlicher in a .270 caliber?

http://www.cz-usa.com/products/view/cz-550-fs/


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

I can't comment on the Mannlicher styles, but I do have a 550 American in .30-06. It is an outstanding shooter. The action is really smooth, and the trigger is excellent. The only thing I don't care for on it is the scope rings, but I'm guessing you're more interested in the open sights?


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

What a pretty rifle. "Almost" as pretty as a Henry Big Boy 44 Mag.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Al Hansen said:


> What a pretty rifle. "Almost" as pretty as a Henry Big Boy 44 Mag.


Yes... that is a beautiful rifle Al!


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> I can't comment on the Mannlicher styles, but I do have a 550 American in .30-06. It is an outstanding shooter. The action is really smooth, and the trigger is excellent. The only thing I don't care for on it is the scope rings, but I'm guessing you're more interested in the open sights?


I have heard most of the CZ Rifle line is extremely accurate. It depends on which review you read... Some say the comb drop is way to much, others say absolutely perfect. Then, some say unbalanced but other say perfect. I'd need to get one in my hands to make that decision for myself. As for the comb drop, I shoot a Ruger Red label that has a pretty good drop on it and personally I love it! Point and shoot, I rarely "aim" at my birds. The line of sight might be different with the position of the bolt assembly on a rifle though.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Boy the guys on the predatormasters.com sure love those CZs. I dont think Ive read one bad review


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

I own a CZ hangun. The CZ 75B and it has a solid design, extremely reliable and accurate. Hopefully their rifles carry the same traits.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

I have a shooting friend that feels their over/under shotgun is one of the best.(CZ)


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Done deal!!! A deposit has been made and the order placed. Im like a kid at Christmas again!!!


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Done deal!!! A deposit has been made and the order placed. Im like a kid at Christmas again!!!


Very cool. COngrats. :lol:

Shot the Henry this morning at the range. Couple a guys was asking ????'s. That rifle will draw a crowd. :mrgreen:


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Al Hansen said:


> Shot the Henry this morning at the range. Couple a guys was asking ????'s. That rifle will draw a crowd. :mrgreen:


How do you like your Big Boy? I sure love Henry Rifles! My Golden Boy .22 WMR is one of my favorite go-to rifles that I own. Smooth as butter..... 8)


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Smooooooth and pretty accurate. Great wood and the brass is very bright. Very fun nice rifle.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Those Henry's just make me want to jump on a horse and ride off into the sunset. I just love those classic Western styled firearms. Now you just gotta throw a six shooter on your hip and call it good!.........

I digress..... back to CZs. I look forward to hearing your review on the rifle and what your thoughts are on the accuracy, quality, and so on. Cool choice with the Mannlicher, I keep eyeing a Steyer Mannlicher.......


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Bax* said:


> Those Henry's just make me want to jump on a horse and ride off into the sunset. I just love those classic Western styled firearms. Now you just gotta throw a six shooter on your hip and call it good!.........
> 
> I digress..... back to CZs.


I dont mind hearing about the Henry's at all. Im very familiar with the one Al is talking about.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Bax* said:
> 
> 
> > Those Henry's just make me want to jump on a horse and ride off into the sunset. I just love those classic Western styled firearms. Now you just gotta throw a six shooter on your hip and call it good!.........
> ...


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

WTH!??? Its been a whole 1 and 1/2 business days since I ordered it. Where's my rifle???


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> WTH!??? Its been a whole 1 and 1/2 business days since I ordered it. Where's my rifle???


 :lol:


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

cfarnwide said:


> WTH!??? Its been a whole 1 and 1/2 business days since I ordered it. Where's my rifle???


I feel you pain man. I just ordered a new handgun over the weekend. I was expecting that call today, but no.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Wind In His Hair said:


> I can't comment on the Mannlicher styles, but I do have a 550 American in .30-06. It is an outstanding shooter. The action is really smooth, and the trigger is excellent. The only thing I don't care for on it is the scope rings, but I'm guessing you're more interested in the open sights?


I forgot to ask what you didnt like about the scope rings.

And yes, I will use the open sights for a while. When I do put a scope on, it wont be anything fancy. Most likely just a plain 3x9.

Also, do you have the set trigger on your .30-06? Ive never used one so Im sure there will be a bit of a learning curve.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

cfarnwide said:


> Anyone have any input on the CZ 550 FS Bavarian style Mannlicher in a .270 caliber?
> 
> http://www.cz-usa.com/products/view/cz-550-fs/


That's a fine look'in rifle cfarnwide....

Where's the lever? :?


----------



## Wind In His Hair (Dec 31, 2009)

cfarnwide said:


> Wind In His Hair said:
> 
> 
> > I can't comment on the Mannlicher styles, but I do have a 550 American in .30-06. It is an outstanding shooter. The action is really smooth, and the trigger is excellent. The only thing I don't care for on it is the scope rings, but I'm guessing you're more interested in the open sights?
> ...


Mostly I was annoyed that the finish on the scope rings supplied with my rifle were a very matte finish, and my rifle is a glossy blue finish. At the time I bought the rifle there wasn't anything else available but the factory rings, so I just stuck with it. I had some issues with slippage at first, but I replaced the screws and it's locked down tight now, so I really don't want to mess with it any further if I don't have to. CZ uses a unique mounting system where it is a dovetail with an added tab on the rear, so there isn't nearly as many ring options out there as you would have with a Weaver style set up. Enough of the major players make rings for the CZ rifles now, so it shouldn't be too difficult finding rings for most scope applications.

Yes, I do have the set trigger and really like it. One thing I like about the single set trigger is that you don't have to use it if you don't want to. The trigger "sets" by putting your finger behind it and pushing forward on it. This sets up a lighter, shorter trigger pull sort of like ****ing the hammer back on a pistol or revolver. So, if you have the time to set the trigger before taking the shot, great, but if not you can still fire the rifle in standard mode. Personally, I only set the trigger if I have something to rest the rifle on as I like where my trigger is set in standard mode already. The trigger is easily adjusted too.


----------



## cfarnwide (Sep 10, 2007)

Just got my rifle today! Wow! That set trigger is touchy!


----------

